# another What breed?



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

hi i have another question about what breed i bought this as a blue bar turbit is this what he is or is he something els?

thanks once agian 

stuart


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

My best guess is an Oriental Frill. One of the new-age ones. Looks to also be an indigo bar blue pigeon. Just my best guess.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Its a blondinette some have very poor frills and crests but still are one. basically its a sattinete but since his head isnt white its blondinette. Turbits dont have feathers on there feet im pretty sure


----------



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

ok thank you no he is an old bird not sure how old as i bought him old

thanks
stuart


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree thats a blondinette for sure lol


----------

